# Anestheia code for 64620



## missyah20 (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Morning,
  I have a provider who is doing a MAC for an intercostal radiofrequency ablation.  What anesthesia code would be the most appropriate?  

Thanks!


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Missy

you can use anesthesia code 01992, this is what is crosswalking to the procedure code 64620. Hope this helps


----------

